# Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich



## ONYX (27. Mai 2011)

Ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Filter für meinen 3.300 Liter Beton Teich. Hab außerdem 12 kleine Goldfische.

Wie findet ihr diesen Filter, eigentlich ziemlich passend... oder ?

http://www.tip-pumpen.de/detail_akp5000uv.php

Bitte um Beratung.

LG ONYX


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

Hallo Onyx,

spar dir lieber das Geld und such mal nach einen selbstbau Filter, das Ding hatten wir auch Geschekt bekommen. für eine kleine Teichschale ohne Fischbesatz ok aber so bist du nur am reinigen von dem Ding und dein Teich freut sich über die schönsten Algen.

Im übrigen würde ich persönlich über eine reduzierung des Fischbestands nachdenken, finde das sind einfach zu viele, stell dir vor du müßtes in einer 10m² Wohnung zu 12 leben und das 24h am Tag.

mfg René


----------



## ONYX (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Onyx,
> 
> spar dir lieber das Geld und such mal nach einen selbstbau Filter, das Ding hatten wir auch Geschekt bekommen. für eine kleine Teichschale ohne Fischbesatz ok aber so bist du nur am reinigen von dem Ding und dein Teich freut sich über die schönsten Algen.
> 
> ...



LG ONYX


----------



## ONYX (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

Sooooooooooo, ich hab mir heute diesen Filter gekauft **klick**. Ich werde ihn nächste Woche, nachdem ich meinen Teich sauber gemacht hab anschließen. Ich hoffe, er tut, was der Anbieter verspricht. Ich werd euch auf dem Laufenden halten 

LG


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

Servus Onyx

Herzlich Willkommen



> ...  nachdem ich meinen Teich sauber gemacht hab  ...



Wie stellst du Dir die Reinigungsaktion vor ... Kärcher ...

Ich hoffe nicht ... 

Ich denke in deinem Teich wird es viele Lebewesen geben ... 

Darum würde ich garnicht viel tun ...  

Ein paar Algennester entfernen und am Teichrand ablegen, sodaß Krabbeltierchen noch in den Teich zurück können ...

Ach ja ... zeig uns erstmal deinen Teich, vielleicht brauchst garnet viel tun ...


----------



## ONYX (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

Naja, normalerweiße reinige ich meinen Teich immer komplett. Das heißt:

1. Wasser + Fische + Pflanzen + Steine raus
2. Schlamm vom Boden abspülen
3. Mit Hochdruckreiniger das gesamte Becken abspritzen
4. Steine und Pflanzen von Algen/Dreck befreien
5. Pflanzen + Steine wieder rein
6. Wasser rein
7. Fische rein

Und so würde ich es dann nächste Woche auch wieder machen. Denn mein Teich ist wirklich sehr sehr dreckig, algig, grün. Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines "Tümpels" 






















PS: Euer "Dateien hochladen" Programm funktioniert net.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

Ok ... 

Um dauerhaft klare Sicht zu haben würde ich Dir empfehlen ein paar starkbewachsene Miniteiche anzulegen, die dein Wasser von Nitrat befreien ...
Das Wasser wird nach dem Filter in den ersten Miniteich gepumpt und per Schwerkraft in den nächst tieferen usw. bis in den Teich zurück fliessen ....

So in etwa ...
 
Quelle

Der von Dir gekaufte Filter wird wohl den Grobschmutz herausfiltern und sein Bioteil Nitrit (Fischgift) in Nitrat (Dünger) umwandeln, aber er wird nicht (das kann kein Filter) Nitrat abbauen können ....

Pflanzen und Algen können das .... also viele Pflanzen als Nahrungskonkurrenz für die Algen pflanzen ...

Das "Bildliche" Beispiel soll Dir zeigen wie man es machen könnte .... oder eben einen Teich schaffen, wo viele Pflanzen Platz haben


----------



## ONYX (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

Hmmmmmmmmmmm... hab eigentlich nicht daran gedacht, Pflanzenfilter-Teiche zu bauen. Außerdem hat der Filter auch UVC (gegen Algen ?!) und filtert in ca. 1 1/2 Stunden den kompletten Teich.

Mal gerade ne Frage, soll ich den neuen Filter nachts anlassen oder reicht es, ihn nur tagsüber anzulassen ?

LG


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

Ich verstehe Dich vollkommen ... hast Dir gedacht es geht ganz einfach mit einem Filter und einer UVC ...

Leider ist das aber nicht so einfach ...

Was passiert den mit den Algen die die UVC verbruzzelt .... einen Teil kann vielleicht dein Filter "unsichtbar" machen, aber dennoch sind die in den abgestorbenen Algen enthaltenen Nährstoffe (für die nächste Algengeneration) im Wasserkreislauf .... das heißt für Dich ... jeden Tag den Filter reinigen ... was natürlich wieder schlecht für die nitrifizierenden Bakterien ist .. denn die wäscht du auch zum Teil aus ... wie du siehst ... 

es geht nur über Pflanzen ..... 

Ich würde Dir mal unser Basiswissen (Klick in meiner Signatur) ans Herz legen ...


----------



## ONYX (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

Ich werds mir durchlesen.



ONYX schrieb:


> Mal gerade ne Frage, soll ich den neuen Filter nachts anlassen oder reicht es, ihn nur tagsüber anzulassen ?
> LG





Hier mal noch die Frage von eben...


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

durchlaufen lassen  ... wegen der nitrifizierenden Bakterien = Nitrit in Nitrat Umwandlung


----------



## Sveni (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

Hallo,

Filter sollte immer laufen.
1. Die angesiedelten Bakterien brauchen neues Futter,also Pumpe und Filter auf ´´on´´!
2. Wird das Wasser in der Nacht von alleine sauber???
3. Mehr Pflanzen. Bepflanzter Bauchlauf oder ein - zwie kleine Pflanzbecken.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Munka (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Onyx,
> 
> spar dir lieber das Geld und such mal nach einen selbstbau Filter, das Ding hatten wir auch Geschekt bekommen. für eine kleine Teichschale ohne Fischbesatz ok aber so bist du nur am reinigen von dem Ding und dein Teich freut sich über die schönsten Algen.
> 
> ...



Also so viele finde ich es auch nicht. Da habe ich schon überfülltere Teiche gesehen.


----------



## archie01 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

Hallo
Das ist doch wohl ein schlechter Scherz , einen Filter über Nacht ausschalten ist ein absolutes NoGo - so wird dein Teich ganz sicher nie was......
Nach einer warmen Nacht sind alle Bakteien tot!

Gruß
Archie


----------



## ONYX (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das ist doch wohl ein schlechter Scherz , einen Filter über Nacht ausschalten ist ein absolutes NoGo - so wird dein Teich ganz sicher nie was......
> Nach einer warmen Nacht sind alle Bakteien tot!
> 
> ...



Welche Bakterien ? Sind im Filter bakterien/was bringen sie ?


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

Guckst du Beitrag 11


----------



## ONYX (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

Kannst du mir das bitte genauer erklären, wo die Baterien her kommen usw.


----------



## ONYX (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

Soooooooooooooooooo, hab heute meinen Teich komplett sauber gemacht und den neuen Filter angeschlossen. War ziemlich viel Arbeit... von heute morgen ca. 10 Uhr bis 17 Uhr . Aber naja, jetzt bin ich ja endlich fertig. Als ich den Filter zusammengebaut und angeschlossen hab, war ich ziemlich überrascht, dass alles so einfach ging. Doch dann kam die Überraschung... Filter eingeschaltet.... Wasser spritzt aus 3 Löchern des neuen Schlauches . Ich bin dann sofort zum Baumarkt gefahren und die haben mir zum Glück direkt einen neuen Schlauch ausgehändigt. Als ich dann meine Goldis wieder eingesetzt hab, is mir aufgefallen, dass einer einen ziemlich dicken, runden Bauch hat !? Villeicht Nachwuchs ??
Hab leider vergessen, Bilder zu machen... morgen gibts aber ne ganze Menge Fotos für euch.

LG ONYX


----------



## ONYX (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

Der Thread kann bitte zu gemacht werden.

LG


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

@Helmut: Das Du meinen Bachlaufpflanzefilter empfiehlst hätte ich ja nicht gedacht. Danke

Ich würde den heute genau so wieder bauen und das Prinzip beibehalten. Evtl. würde ich heute bei dem selben Prinzip aber komplett mit Folie machen. Ich finde es eine sehr gelungene Geschichte die ich jedem Bachlaufbauer empfehlen würde. Man kann offene Stellen integrieren, wo man das Wasser fliesen sieht und auch dicht bepflanzte Stellen, so dass es ein rundes Bild ergibt mit dem Zusatzeffekt der Wasseraufbereitung.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## ONYX (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*



ONYX schrieb:


> Der Thread kann bitte zu gemacht werden.
> 
> LG


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter für 3.300 Liter Beton-Teich*

Hier wird nix zugemacht - gibt es keinen Grund für.


----------

